# Looking for reputable Breeder in PR or Orlando area



## Landa (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi! I had my poodle for 15 years and she sadly died 2 years ago. I’m finally ready to get another dog but the breeder I got her from no longer breeds. I’m looking for a reputable toy poodle breeder in Puerto Rico or in the Orlando-Jacksonville area. Thanks!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I'm sorry that your little girl is gone. They surely do fill our hearts.

I don't have a personal recommendation but there is a Breeder List you can look thru for some suggestions. It's a stickied thread above this thread. 
#1 (poodleforum.com)
I don't have any listings in PR but there some listed in Florida.

I recommend reviewing the health testing info so you'll be familiar with what's expected now from quality, conscientious breeders.

The Poodle Club of America link takes you to that site and the breeder referral people.

I also found this FB group (20+) Poodle Club Puerto Rico 🐩🇵🇷 | Facebook

Here's a link to The Orlando Poodle Club Orlando Poodle Club,Inc with some breeders listed in that area.

Next, look thru the listings under the multi state category to see if there are some in your target area.

Then check the individual Florida listing.

Hope there's somebody there for you! If you make connections with a few of the breeders and let them know where you are and what you're looking for, they tend to know or know of each other and may be able to refer you.

Don't let out of date websites throw you. Once a lot of breeders get a site up, they tend to let it ride and just focus on their poodles .

Stay in touch!


----------

